
A New Yorker cartoon hatches an oddball idea that just might work - charlieok
http://www.condenaststore.com/-sp/I-m-starting-a-startup-that-helps-other-startups-start-up-New-Yorker-Cartoon-Prints_i13926715_.htm
======
nyc111
It sounds like the description of Y Combinator, no?

~~~
charlieok
That's why I posted it here :)

